# jacobin and fantail/tumbler mixing to get fantailed jacobins?



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

i just got a jacobin and was curious what i could expect, of mixing a tumbler/fantail with it, providing one is male and one is female. Ideally would love to enhance to full fan tailed jacobin, and have them feather legged and tumble.. fan tailed jacobin would be awsome enough though!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The breed of pigeon already exist. It is called the Indian Fantasy. In 2010 the name was changed to American Fantasy. I think most people call them Indians though. Indian Fantails were the fantail involved anyways.











http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/indian-fantasy-pigeons-47121.html


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That's a very nice looking breed!


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well, great, then know possible, but that one seems to lack most of decent best quality of each, though would be maybe ok first crop of young. the one jacobin seemed maybe getting ready to lay when got, as some kids could only catch this one in big loft that was being redone, were the guy had to many of all differant kinds, and said they could have as many as they could catch.. im actually rethinking having this jacobin, as hearing the tiniest bit of info i can find that theyre really hard to keep. im mainly wanting to stick with rollers/tumblers/parlor/parlor-tumblers, and fantails eventually. though also curious if any "helmeted" roller, as have one just got with broken wing that supposedly is some sort of roller (my comp isnt showing pics as pics when try to upload them). this jacibin is a monster compared to be catatonic though probably from its ordeal. hoping its seen eating soon, as looked curious when seen my tumbler/fantail eating that i put with it as friend for now to try to snap out of it if not ready to lay and just traumatized.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> The breed of pigeon already exist. It is called the Indian Fantasy. In 2010 the name was changed to American Fantasy. I think most people call them Indians though. Indian Fantails were the fantail involved anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but that IS NOT an indian fantail, i raised them and they have a more raised tail fan and not as much of that feathering on the neck, they have a crown or tuft on back of head, and an american fantail has NO CROWN...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i am sorry i thought you said FANTAIL i read wrong HA HA  i see it says FANTASY.....oops my bad...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

print tippler i think we just YELLED at each other


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Haha...


----------

